# Finding Blue Water



## koilane (Feb 1, 2008)

I am looking for some help in locating Blue Water

Do not have any experience using the web to locate it.

I was hoping someone could post a link to help me locate blue water on the web, sort of a "blue water for dummies"

We will be heading out of Orange Beach this weekend and I hear it is getting pushed farther out and to the east. Knowing where it is would sure help save some time and fuel

I know there are some rather pricey reports, and sites to join and pay, was hoping there were some other options

Thanks for the help


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Roffs, Hiltons, Ripcharts to name a few. These sight provide a sevice and of course it comes with a price. You wont dissapointed and will pay for itself with the fuel youll be saving instead of running all over the gulf. Good luck


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

just looked at hiltons for this weekend, and to find this bluewater you better pack a couple of lunchs and strap on some 55gal drums, looks like its A LONG way from here:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## bluewaterau (Feb 27, 2008)

caspr, is that finger of blue water not about 5miles southeast of the nipple anymore? it was there as of tuesday night.... i was about to order a roffs for tomorrow but if its that bad we may just go deep dropping.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

the three day composite shows it way south. They couldnt really pull anything yesterday or the afternoon before due to cloud cover. But it looks a long way from home right now.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

It's hard to find any recent info right now. Last sattelite shot I found was for Tuesday mid-day and there was a finger coming north toward the nipple. The guys who provide the pay services are using the same sattelite shots you can find on the web plus thier scientific expertise on estimating fishing conditions.

It is a long shot to try for blue water right now unless you have the range and the cost of fuel is not a factor for you. Good weekend for deep water bottom bumping. After this past weekend, we are staying home and working on the boat. Good luck.


----------



## BOSSHOGG (Jun 19, 2008)

How far south is it out of Pcola Pass??


----------

